# How to get rid of scur/horn on doeling?



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 1, 2010)

One of our Nigerian Dwarf doelings (born mid-March) keeps growing a little scur/horn (I think) where her horn would be.  It's about the circumference of a dime, and about 3/8" high.  She was disbudded on that side three times, twice before we bought her and once after.  However, it seems to be growing again.  Is there a way to get rid of this, and how concerned should I be about it?

Her other side and the other doeling do not have anything growing at all - and that's what I expected should be happening with her.  Can anyone explain what's happening and suggest what I should do about it?


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 1, 2010)

Is it wiggly and not really attached to anything other than skin, or is it firmly attached like horn? If it's wiggly and loose, it is a scur, and you can clip it off carefully. If it's attached to bone, they missed a spot when disbudding, and you can't usually cut that off, you could try banding it off with a castration band. If you are not showing her, I wouldn't be terribly concerned about it unless it is causing her discomfort.


----------



## mistee (Nov 1, 2010)

sometimes you get a booger that just doesnt want to be burned,,lol,,, scurs will result anyway... I have had a few like that!!!  Are you showing? if you arent showing then i wouldnt worry about it.. kepp an eye on it to make sure it doesnt grow back down into her skull or anything.. scurs tend to be weaker and break easier!!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 2, 2010)

The scur/horn seems to be pretty well attached - she doesn't like me playing with it, but it doesn't really seem to be hurting her.

I think she is show material, she was shown as a youngster and won; but I wasn't really planning on showing her any more.......

If I did want to show her, is there anything that can be done now to get rid of it?  

I think I'll take some pics and maybe the experts here can tell me more......


----------



## mistee (Nov 2, 2010)

sure you can have it sawed off.. had to take my adult buck w/ big horns to the vet over last winter cause he broke it down into the skull.. the vet just swawed both off,, was pretty gross though.... i do believe they growing back though!


----------



## ChksontheRun (Nov 3, 2010)

He looks so sad in the second picture


----------



## mistee (Nov 3, 2010)

he was and looked like that for months.. took him a while to recover from it he even lost a lot of weight,, all skin and bones... I was worried he wasnt going to make it.. I am glad it happened during winter cause that took months to heal and I couldnt imagine it w/ flies,,ick!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 28, 2010)

mistee - he does look sad, glad he recovered.  He did have gorgeous horns.

Took Honey to the Vet and had him look at the horn.  He said some goats just seem to be made to have horns, but burned it a fourth time.

Not nearly as bad as what yours went through, she want on Monday and after a week she's doing pretty well and it looks like this:






Most of the horn has already dropped off - hope this finally takes care of it!


----------

